# Excell pellet stove vent pipes leaking



## indy800 (Oct 7, 2010)

Just had my Harman Advance pellet stove installed by a professional using excell vent pipes.  I have a 3" to 4" tee connection adapter from the stove to my verticle pipe.  I have a four foot verticle pipe connected to a 16" slider pipe off my tee connector then into a 90 degree elbow then 3 feet horizontal to outside.

When the stove is started and the pellets start to burn I can see smoke coming from the 90 degree elbow, it starts to leak at the bottom of the 90.  If i block that off with a towel it starts to leak at the top of the 90 and all the ribs on the bend of the 90.  If i wrap a towel around it to stop the smoke from leaking it starts to come out the slider pipe connection.  When I block that off no smoke comes out of the pipes.

The pipes have been taken apart numerous times and the seals checked, all looks good.  But when I re-install everything and fire the stove up again the pipes start to leak.

Seems that the smoke is getting between the inner and outer walls in the vent pipes.   Only place i can see this happening is at the tee connection somewhere and some of the smoke is being pushed between the inner and outer pipe.   Does anyone know how the smoke may be getting between the pipes or have had similar problems?

I am a neewbi when it comes to pellet stoves!

Forgot to mention my pipes are black, or else I would have tried the foil tape on the joints


----------



## stoaf88 (Oct 8, 2010)

This happens often. You need to seal every joint with RTV to prevent this.


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 8, 2010)

stoaf88 said:
			
		

> This happens often. You need to seal every joint with RTV to prevent this.



IF you pull the 90 out, and if it is clean, you can seal the joints from the inside with silicone for a better look. These elbows twist at the joints so you can see how they may leak. Especially if you are tweaking them to get them to fit in a tight spot.


----------



## ARGlock (Oct 8, 2010)

To the Pellet Stove Service Guys here, what is your opinion of the ICC ExcelPellet venting compared to say BDM and Simpson Duravent for multifuel units? 

If you were going to start offering venting to your customers (including corn burners), which brand would you sell? I see where BDM has a 10 year warranty and ExcellPellet is protected by a comprehensive lifetime warranty (which means they will warranty it for 5 years and then if it fails you have to sell it to your customer at basically cost). I don't remember what the warranty is on Simpson Duravent. 


Thanks,
AR


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 8, 2010)

indy800 said:
			
		

> Just had my Harman Advance pellet stove installed by a professional using excell vent pipes.  I have a 3" to 4" tee connection adapter from the stove to my verticle pipe.  I have a four foot verticle pipe connected to a 16" slider pipe off my tee connector then into a 90 degree elbow then 3 feet horizontal to outside.
> 
> When the stove is started and the pellets start to burn I can see smoke coming from the 90 degree elbow, it starts to leak at the bottom of the 90.  If i block that off with a towel it starts to leak at the top of the 90 and all the ribs on the bend of the 90.  If i wrap a towel around it to stop the smoke from leaking it starts to come out the slider pipe connection.  When I block that off no smoke comes out of the pipes.
> 
> ...



Could you check and see if that 90 degree elbow has its sealing gaskets, is fully inserted into the next section, and that the piping is all going in the proper direction.

ETA: And what pray tell is a slider pipe connection?


----------



## gbreda (Oct 8, 2010)

Had the exact same issue with Excell 90 deg.  Very much the same setup too,  although I have 3' pipe.  Even changed it with another, still leaked on startup.

edit:  I even went to the point of removing the stove exhaust pipe and rtv the gap where the stove exhaust connection meets the piping connection inside and outside.  Then reinstalling with the 3 bolds, and reinstalling the T to the pipe connection.  There is no smoke getting in there now.  Still leaked.

Foil taped it and have not had a leak since.  May have to paint it black, or rtv it from the inside.

Smokey,
Slider pipe on Excell is to adjust height.  I have one too.  One would think that to be a common leak area, but that did not leak.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 8, 2010)

gbreda thanks for filling me in on the slider pipe as you can see in my sig lines I have excell venting and the only part that slides is the stove adapter before silly cone and screws then it slides no more at least on my setup.

The one thing that is critical about those joints is that the gaskets be undamaged, seated properly in them, that the joints be fully inserted, be going in the proper direction and of course that the proper screws be used, you don't want to have any of the screws penetrate the inner pipe.

Yes there is a proper direction with that pipe.

I do know that a lot of problems with vents leaking frequently starts at the clean out tee, it however while starting there can show up in places far from there.


----------



## gbreda (Oct 8, 2010)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> gbreda thanks for filling me in on the slider pipe as you can see in my sig lines I have excell venting and the only part that slides is the stove adapter before silly cone and screws then it slides no more at least on my setup.
> 
> The one thing that is critical about those joints is that the gaskets be undamaged, seated properly in them, that the joints be fully inserted, be going in the proper direction and of course that the proper screws be used, you don't want to have any of the screws penetrate the inner pipe.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I had checked all that last year after the dealer installed.  I will say that I had them install due to my being a complete novice, but I think that I could have done a better job than they did.  Wont get into that and would do my own installs now so long as it does not include great heights.

The seals looked ok to me when I took all apart but the only piece that I had the dealer replace for me was the elbow.  The replacement leaked exactly the same as the first.  Who knows where the smoke is getting between the walls.  Luckily my setup is in an unfinished basement and I dont care about the foil tape.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2010)

hmm, I've been using ICC Excell pipe for some time now and I have not seen any leaks from the T's or 90's. I wonder if the smoke is getting between the layers at the exhaust flange and finding an exit point farther down. I like to give the gaskets a quick squirt of windex so they dont "skooch" down when you try to put them together. interesting indeed.


----------



## gbreda (Oct 8, 2010)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> hmm, I've been using ICC Excell pipe for some time now and I have not seen any leaks from the T's or 90's. I wonder if the smoke is getting between the layers at the exhaust flange and finding an exit point farther down. I like to give the gaskets a quick squirt of windex so they dont "skooch" down when you try to put them together. interesting indeed.



I thought the same on the exhaust flange, but I remobed the flange from the stove and sealed that up tighter than a drum....The windex thing might help, but makes no sense for me to cut all the tape when it's been fine for a year like this.

The OP may benefit from that suggestion along with Smokey's tips as silver foil and black pipe dont mix


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 8, 2010)

Delta-T, mine hasn't leaked either which makes me wonder how things were put together.

I can see where it could and the T is a very good spot because the capping arrangement can if the gasket is cut allow smoke to exit into the outer sleeve as well as out of the T cap, then the joint of the T can be put under enough strain to possibly cause problems. 

This is addition to the use of incorrect length screws or using a drill bit to drill pilot holes and puncturing the inside pipe.


----------



## ARGlock (Oct 8, 2010)

To the Pellet Stove Service Guys here, what is your opinion of the ICC ExcelPellet venting compared to say BDM and Simpson Duravent for multifuel units? 

If you were going to start offering venting to your customers (including corn burners), which brand would you sell? I see where BDM has a 10 year warranty and ExcellPellet is protected by a comprehensive lifetime warranty (which means they will warranty it for 5 years and then if it fails you have to sell it to your customer at basically cost). I don’t remember what the warranty is on Simpson Duravent. 

Sorry for jumping in here, I should probably post a separate thread. 


Thanks,
AR 

Profile PM 
 Edit


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2010)

I've worked with Metal-Fab,Icc Excell,Simpson and selkirk....I kinda like the ICC personally. I dont know that theres any real big difference in quality or longevity between them all. Mostly personal preference I guess.


----------



## dac122 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have worked with the Duravent Pelletvent and have two 3" Excel installs without issues.  One install goes to a 7" wood stove chimney.  The other install is a complex basement install.  

Frankly I am shocked you are having leaks.  I would suspect an improper install or product defect.  I would check all seals and pipe for cracks and what Smokey says.  Because the pipe is so reliable there should be no call for silicone or foil tape.

Their warranty is here http://www.icc-rsf.com/en/icc/excelpellet-warranty 
I would take full advantage and replace each and every piece until the problem is resolved.  If the dealer cannot resolve it you need to contact the company.

IMHO it is the Cadillac of pipe.  You should get this resolved.


----------



## indy800 (Oct 9, 2010)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> gbreda thanks for filling me in on the slider pipe as you can see in my sig lines I have excell venting and the only part that slides is the stove adapter before silly cone and screws then it slides no more at least on my setup.
> 
> The one thing that is critical about those joints is that the gaskets be undamaged, seated properly in them, that the joints be fully inserted, be going in the proper direction and of course that the proper screws be used, you don't want to have any of the screws penetrate the inner pipe.
> 
> ...



Dealer lent me a 90 to see if that was the problem.  Changed it and still leaked.  Took all pipes apart and re-installed and still leaked.  Took apart yet again, then cleaned and inspected all gaskets.  Put it back together and now it doesn't smoke, well just a slight poof of smoke(about as much as when you light a match) then it's fine.  Must be the gaskets not seating properly.  

Did however flip the gasket from the clean out tee around, it's just a small flat gasket that sits between the bottom of the pipe and the clean out cap.  That's all i did different and the smoke seemed to stop.  Gonna put some silicone down there and hopefully that fixes the problem.

Thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 9, 2010)

BTW indy800, welcome to the forum and feel free to pull up a chair, ask or answer questions, and just plain chat.

Enjoy the heat.


----------



## indy800 (Oct 9, 2010)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> BTW indy800, welcome to the forum and feel free to pull up a chair, ask or answer questions, and just plain chat.
> 
> Enjoy the heat.



Thanks Smokey, great site and fast help around here!


----------



## dac122 (Oct 9, 2010)

indy800 said:
			
		

> Dealer lent me a 90 to see if that was the problem.  Changed it and still leaked.  Took all pipes apart and re-installed and still leaked.  Took apart yet again, then cleaned and inspected all gaskets.  Put it back together and now it doesn't smoke, well just a slight poof of smoke(about as much as when you light a match) then it's fine.  Must be the gaskets not seating properly.
> 
> Did however flip the gasket from the clean out tee around, it's just a small flat gasket that sits between the bottom of the pipe and the clean out cap.  That's all i did different and the smoke seemed to stop.  Gonna put some silicone down there and hopefully that fixes the problem.



My dealer recommends using a spray bottle to wet each gasket before connecting the pipe.  It makes the pipes slide together better and prevents seal warpage.  

I still say you should have no puff or smell of smoke or anything remotely similar.  You've paid for top of the line pipe - get your money's worth and keep bugging the dealer and company until this problem is resolved.  

Any chance you have some sections that are not straight, or deflected too much causing seal issues?

By way of comparision, I have a complex basement install.  It goes in this order: 25PDVC to siliconed stove adapter, 45 to the right, 1' length vertical, 18" adjustable length vertical, tee, 4' length vertical, 4' length vertical, 18" adjustable length vertical, 90, 2' length horizontal, 18" adjustable length horizontal, 90, 4' length vertical, 4' length vertical, 45 jet tip.  All pipes are screwed except outside lengths after 90.  No silicone, no tape, no smoke.

I still do not understand your install.  Could you post some pics?   We may have other ideas.


----------



## gbreda (Oct 9, 2010)

indy800 said:
			
		

> Dealer lent me a 90 to see if that was the problem.  Changed it and still leaked.  Took all pipes apart and re-installed and still leaked.  Took apart yet again, then cleaned and inspected all gaskets.  Put it back together and now it doesn't smoke, well just a slight poof of smoke(about as much as when you light a match) then it's fine.  Must be the gaskets not seating properly.
> 
> Did however flip the gasket from the clean out tee around, it's just a small flat gasket that sits between the bottom of the pipe and the clean out cap.  That's all i did different and the smoke seemed to stop.  Gonna put some silicone down there and hopefully that fixes the problem.
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone



Glad that worked out Indy !  Welcome aboard.  Now you are an experienced/diagnostic installer    

Maybe flipping or changing the gasket at the cleanout can help for me.  But at this point, if it aint broke dont fix it.  There's plenty of odd jobs to do around this house without having to crack open another can of worms.

Frankly, I feel it was the install from the dealer in Chichester, NH.  They showed up late (first install of the day), threw it together, and took off.  The dealer "couldnt get back here" for over a month to look at it last year.  So I fixed it myself.  Maybe not perfect, but it works.  If it leaks again, I'll contact ICC for new material and fix it right myself.

Kind of like my very first computer many years ago.  That was the only one built for me from scratch.  I took it apart after a while, saw how it went together and worked.  (Major difference: that computer was flawless from the builder)  From then on, I order the parts and build my own.  They work right, and they are quality.

Next install or venting change will be done myself.


----------



## indy800 (Oct 31, 2010)

Pipe started leaking again by the 90 a day later after dealer lent me a new one to try to see if it was the problem.  Spoke to the dealer and instead of changing piece by piece he just ordered me new pipe all around.  Installed it and no problems now, no smoke, great heat!!  I am thinking it was the slider pipe that was the issue, no smoke coming out below it only at the joints above it.


----------

